# PSU



## pforpashya (Sep 28, 2014)

Well  very very long time i am on digit forum........my MSI motherboard and VIP 500watt both are dead(I have checked both of them , they cant run a system)

so i have to buy motherboard as well as PSU....now i have already chosen motherboard for my i5-2400 sandy(3 years old), DZ75ml 45k from intel(i cant rely on taiwan now) also i have Asus GTS 450(it is alive)(i know its old) 

so now on PSU....as i gone through many threads...most of the people recommending antec vp450p, so i told to my dealer i want this PSU....he said this much power is not sufficient as DZ75ml 45k will overclock gpu and cpu and ram(i know my cpu is not overclocking & i have no intentions of it...i am no serious gamer)

so, he is telling me to get atleast 500 to 550w psu....so should i take seasonic eco 500 or antec vp500 or antec vp450p will do fine.

i have seagate HDD....one pci express  wireless card from tp link..also i have plan to add sandisk ssd with these two.
I am not gonna do any graphic card update...i am fed up with desktop
plz keep replies in simple words

thank you.


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 28, 2014)

> he said this much power is not sufficient as DZ75ml 45k will overclock gpu and cpu


 I have the same mobo - it only overclocks if I ask it to. 
Happily running on antec 300W with a HDD , a SSD and a old 4670. 450W would be more than sufficient.


----------



## pforpashya (Sep 28, 2014)

man thanx alot.......you have saved my 1000rs atleast.

can you tell me cost of the motherboard?


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 28, 2014)

I bought the i3 3220 + mobo for Rs. 11,800 . 
I could have saved 1000 if I had gone with a different mobo, but like you I really wanted intel


----------



## pforpashya (Sep 28, 2014)

cute.bandar said:


> I bought the i3 3220 + mobo for Rs. 11,800 .



So, i think motherboard cost you around 5.5k to 6k i suppose,

how many months you are using this board? and how is it your experience ? will you recommend to others?


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 28, 2014)

> So, i think motherboard cost you around 5.5k to 6k i suppose,


 Just checked the bill, the mobo cost was 4571 + 5% tax. However it was cheaper on flipkart too at that time. It was like 5000 on flipkart , if I remember it correctly. Now its 6300  .

The mobo it self is good, Bios has a LOT of options. 
Cons:
1. the bios that came with it had a bug with front usb 3.0 ports and some models of particular pen drives, the updated bios has a bug with booting from usb pen drives.
2. Prolly not the best board to get if you are interested in dual booting. BUt I guess thats true for all uefi board

- - - Updated - - -

There is another mobo that is highly rated and much cheaper from gigabyte Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H  : 
Error 500 Server Error
Of course  do check  before buying..


----------



## pforpashya (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for everything...cheers

- - - Updated - - -



			
				
There is another mobo that is highly rated and much cheaper from gigabyte Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H  : 
[url=*www.flipkart.com/gigabyte-ga-b75m-d3h-motherboard/p/itmdacp2gubgfpfm?pid=MBDDACP2GUBGFPFM&otracker=from-search&srno=t_1&query=gigabyte&ref=767a382e-3533-4a53-aeed-7cf92b4ac421 said:
			
		

> Error 500 Server Error[/url]
> Of course  do check  before buying..



No. i dont want B75 chipset...Z75 has all features that Z77 has except ssd caching...so i will stick with intel......does it have BIOS problems or booting problems....can u through some light on BIOS...means does Gigabyte has some advantage with some very good BIOS options?


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 28, 2014)

no, no other problems, no booting issues (except for usb, which is if a bootable pen drive is attached, it boots from it , always) . No idea about gigabyte's bios features, sorry


----------



## pforpashya (Sep 28, 2014)

cute.bandar said:


> no, no other problems, no booting issues (except for usb, which is if a bootable pen drive is attached, it boots from it , always) . No idea about gigabyte's bios features, sorry



yeah thats fine.thnx again


----------

